# Shipping a leased BMW



## luvdemcoconuts (Dec 3, 2006)

Has anyone shipped their leased BMW oveseas. The reason is I know BMWFS would require marine insurance before allowing it to be shipped, most carriers that ship to Hawaii offer a max insurance of $10,000 based on the size of the car, with an additional $1100 if I want the full value covered. 

I am trying to order from California to save money,most would sell to you for $1000 over invoice compared to the loacl dealer at full MSRP, full markup on Money Factor, but it looks like not so good anymore, with shipping and addtional insurance would add another $2200 onto my costs.

Anyone who has leased from BMWFS and shipped overseas before I appciate your input


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

I am not sure if you can ship a leased vehicle. You do not own it. Is BMWFS willing to give you a letter stating you can ship it? I think that would be required since they are the owners.


----------



## luvdemcoconuts (Dec 3, 2006)

chuck92103 said:


> I am not sure if you can ship a leased vehicle. You do not own it. Is BMWFS willing to give you a letter stating you can ship it? I think that would be required since they are the owners.


You can always ship a vehicle leased or financed, you just have to have the right doc's for it.As far as BMW is concerned they want to make sure it has the proper marine insurance on it before they approve the shipment.

If you think about it, people ship cars all the time, military and others, so most finance companies should have no problem as long as the value is covered,just like regular insurance, except at sea and you would not drive a $60,000 car on the road without the proper insurnace the same could be said for at sea as well.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

luvdemcoconuts said:


> You can always ship a vehicle leased or financed, you just have to have the right doc's for it.As far as BMW is concerned they want to make sure it has the proper marine insurance on it before they approve the shipment.
> 
> If you think about it, people ship cars all the time, military and others, so most finance companies should have no problem as long as the value is covered,just like regular insurance, except at sea and you would not drive a $60,000 car on the road without the proper insurnace the same could be said for at sea as well.


I haven't checked my BMW lease, but every other lease I've had says you can't leave the country with their leased car...

Hawaii might be okay, but I'm betting they won't let you take their car out of the country.


----------



## luvdemcoconuts (Dec 3, 2006)

kyfdx said:


> I haven't checked my BMW lease, but every other lease I've had says you can't leave the country with their leased car...
> 
> Hawaii might be okay, but I'm betting they won't let you take their car out of the country.


Okay I figured it out myself, just for anyone else in the same boat as me in the future. BMWFS needs to see that the car is covered for mairne insurnance, which basically means when you ship the car, the boat sinks the insurance company will pay up.

Most insurance companies I spoke to do not offer "Marine Insurance", but how your policy is written is what BMWFS wants to see, just make sure you read your policy first. BMWFS said shipping a car from California to Hawaii is common practice for them , most automobile policies cover it, you just have to really make sure of it before agreeing to a deal first.

I have to say Kelly at BMWFS was really helpful,more than anyone else, they really are knowledgeable and very helpful.


----------



## waiting (May 4, 2005)

*Is it worth it?*

I think by the time you finish all these gyrations, it'd probably be the same amount and certainly time and aggravation savings to have bought from the local dealer.

:dunno:


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

waiting said:


> I think by the time you finish all these gyrations, it'd probably be the same amount and certainly time and aggravation savings to have bought from the local dealer.
> 
> :dunno:


not really the savings is significant and will be significant after paying for shipping. He will save a minimum of almost 3k and up to 4.5k depending on what deal he finalized and how much shipping is. I worked some scenarios for him and figured the cost savings.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

schley said:


> not really the savings is significant and will be significant after paying for shipping. He will save a minimum of almost 3k and up to 4.5k depending on what deal he finalized and how much shipping is. I worked some scenarios for him and figured the cost savings.


Yeah, but hopefully the dealer will not give him grief for not buying the car in Hawaii.

People need to shop in the cities where they live. The taxes you pay help the schools your kids are in, fund your police and fire, etc. I would think twice if you are really helping yourself out.


----------



## bmwKbiker (Nov 5, 2006)

What about ED?
I appreciate the flight to Germany will be expensive. But I expect you could get direct delivery handled by BMW probably at no more than your standard destination charge.


----------



## luvdemcoconuts (Dec 3, 2006)

chuck92103 said:


> Yeah, but hopefully the dealer will not give him grief for not buying the car in Hawaii.
> 
> People need to shop in the cities where they live. The taxes you pay help the schools your kids are in, fund your police and fire, etc. I would think twice if you are really helping yourself out.


I just had to comment on this one,

I am all for supporting my local dealer,and schools, so I will tell you what Chuck meet me half way on this I will need a check from you for $2200, I will also take credit cards.:thumbup: :rofl: :rofl: thats about one half of what I would save and yes that is after shipping the car. You can do the math then get back to me, as the local dealer is waiting licking his chops.

Oh and no the dealer cannot give your grief, as I have done this before and the service deptartment still gets income from either me or BMW. as far as the tax, just to let you know in California or Hawaii the sales tax you pay goes directly to the state not city goverment, and yes I will still pay my local tax on this car.Thanks for your help again Schley, I will let you know when all is final as I still have not signed the paperwork yet, had to line all my ducks up before pulling the trigger.

Mele Kalikimaka, Chuck & Schley


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

luvdemcoconuts said:


> Okay I figured it out myself, just for anyone else in the same boat as me in the future. BMWFS needs to see that the car is covered for mairne insurnance, which basically means when you ship the car, the boat sinks the insurance company will pay up.
> 
> Most insurance companies I spoke to do not offer "Marine Insurance", but how your policy is written is what BMWFS wants to see, just make sure you read your policy first. BMWFS said shipping a car from California to Hawaii is common practice for them , most automobile policies cover it, you just have to really make sure of it before agreeing to a deal first.
> 
> I have to say Kelly at BMWFS was really helpful,more than anyone else, they really are knowledgeable and very helpful.


Interesting:eeps: If you bought car as opposed to lease then it would not be an issue, but you would miss out on the lease deals. Is Pasha any better for shipping than Matson, I think all of their ships are ROLOs.


----------



## luvdemcoconuts (Dec 3, 2006)

bmwKbiker said:


> What about ED?
> I appreciate the flight to Germany will be expensive. But I expect you could get direct delivery handled by BMW probably at no more than your standard destination charge.


Well again the local dealer will charge you full everything, MSRP,MF, and anything else they can do, although I have nothing against this practice, see lots of people in Hawaii have big money so the dealer is pretty unflexable in giving you a deal, unfortunatly I am just not one of them. Just a working class guy,that works hard to enjoy certain things, cars,travel,women.

I would do an ED from California if I had to but if you factor in around 3 months of payments until you get the car in Hawaii, travel you would save mayb'e $1000, I would probably go for this in the summer but I want to take advantage of the MF rates on the 5 now, and Germany in winter in just not that appealing to take time off work for.:thumbup:


----------



## luvdemcoconuts (Dec 3, 2006)

vexed said:


> Interesting:eeps: If you bought car as opposed to lease then it would not be an issue, but you would miss out on the lease deals. Is Pasha any better for shipping than Matson, I think all of their ships are ROLOs.


Well Pasha only ships from San Deigo, so again logistics as there are very competive dealers in LA, plus Pasha is pretty small compared to Matson for the same price I will go with Matson.

Again just to let you know if you lease or buy you would still have to have marine insurance coverage.Even If you wanted to buy outright with cash, your are taking a huge gamble without proper coverage, your car vanishes in transit or the ship sinks matson will glady give you the $10,000 for your $50,000 plus car, they could just put it on a boat to china


----------

